# My EPIC F10 M5 European Delivery Full Blown Movie!!!



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

I figured I would post this in this section as well since it is really more about European Delivery than the F10 M5. 

Alright everyone, I've been working furiously to get this production done because I've got so much other stuff going on right now.

So I invite you to turn your speakers up, put your screen to Full Screen, and set the video to Full 1080i HD and get your popcorn because this video is 46mins long! I tried to capture the entire experience of what it was like to take delivery of a brand new F10 M5 for European Delivery.

The intent was not only to showcase the car, but to deliver an experience for the trip itself and our vacation.

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I didn't watch the whole thing. But I enjoyed it. I'll go back this weekend with some : popcorn:

:thumbup:

Loved the "movie clips" thrown in for effect.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh man, this is awesome! Thank you very much for sharing your experiences in such a manner! This brought me chills just remembering my ED experience 3 weeks ago. Don't think I can make a video like this though.

Have to say, it might have been a bit intimidating with all those M5 pickups in one day.

Love the car, love the vid! Mad congrats sir!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow! You have just set the new standard for ED reporting. I loved the ring portion!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

johnofcross said:


> Oh man, this is awesome! Thank you very much for sharing your experiences in such a manner!
> 
> Love the car, love the vid! Mad congrats sir!


+1!


----------



## eqpablon (Dec 18, 2007)

Watched the whole video. Loved it


----------



## trencher (Aug 27, 2012)

That was great. I didn't realize there was a break in service. What are the details on that? I will be over there early October for 10 days.


----------



## Wreckless (Jan 13, 2008)

Subscribing for later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

A year ago, to the day I left for Munich with my gf to get my new 335xi. An extremely wonderful experience for us both. This post brings back all the wonder and excitement we experienced for our journey. Can't wait for the next trip...planning hers now. Thank you for sharing. Watched a little of the movie, but not work calls. More to see later.


----------



## DJ Scotch (May 2, 2012)

I watched the whole thing and man I want to do ED so badly. I am going to take the same approach when I do my ED. For me it's a waiting game as I am waiting for new M3.

but damn new level of ED has been placed by you. Loved every second of this video. Your song selection for each moment is spot on. Many congrats. Cheers!!


----------



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha thanks guys! I do it all for the community. I just wanted to share my experience with everyone. It was so epic!


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing! Quick question, the green sticker in the front window, was that an Italian vignette? (Did I spell that right?)? Beautiful car and story brother, good work! V/r, Tim.


----------



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

No the Green Sticker was a special sticker required by German Law for emissions. All of the ED cars have to have it on because we have U.S. Spec cars. At least this is what I was told. 

Italy does not require a vignette (road toll tax) sticker. Instead Italy uses a pay as you go system. They have Easy-Pass and Toll Booths all over their highway system. In fact I think their entire highway system is a toll road. 

I bought a vignette in Austria and put it in my upper left corner of my windshield. Austria requires you have the vignette when travelling through their country. It is their system of paying the toll. The only drawback is that the vignettes have expiration dates so you have to keep replacing them, although I think they can last up to a year. 

Ok, let me rant here for a moment.

I think the European highways systems are far superior to ours. All and I mean all of their roads are completely immaculate. There was no trash anywhere to be seen on the highway. The roads were all in perfect shape, not a single pothole or crack. There are no stupid advertisement billboards on the highways and in many countries you have to pay high fees in order to use the road systems. Gas is also much more expensive in many countries, making for fewer cars on the roads, therefore fewer traffic jams. And they also take much better care of their vehicles over there, but in most cases I think it is required by law. I never saw any 1995 Chevy Caprices with 24" Rims on them, or Ford 350 Super Duty's on the roads. There were occasionally a few American and Japanese cars over there, but I mostly saw German, Italian, and French cars all of which were in amazing shape. It's like they know how to properly care for a car and also how to drive properly. It was for lack of a better word: "Heaven" for driving. I've never felt so safe driving at 120mph. 

I will say that the only thing I thought was limiting was that almost all of European highways are only 2 lanes and most of the time there is no shoulder, only the occasional emergency pull off area. We got stuck in crazy bad traffic in France because of this. There was a 4 car pile up and we had to wait until the emergency vehicles cleared the accident. Because there were only a few lanes on the highway the traffic couldn't get around. 

Overall though, I think their methods and laws for highway travel are much better, especially in Germany. But then again they also have a vastly superior train system than America. If we would have taken a train from Monaco to Luxembourg for example, we definitely would have gotten their way faster than the 12 hours it took us to drive there. 

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Loved every minute of it!!! I'm bookmarking to watch it again later. Maybe it'll get my wife as psyched to do ED again as I am. What kind of camera did you use for the outside the car videos?


----------



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> Loved every minute of it!!! I'm bookmarking to watch it again later. Maybe it'll get my wife as psyched to do ED again as I am. What kind of camera did you use for the outside the car videos?


I used the GoPro 1, for the outside shots.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

This brought back lots of memories and I can't wait to do it again for an M4! 

I'm really looking forward to seeing your car in person Dave! Are you going to bring it to our 12/1 autocross? We also have a cruise coming up in mid-November if your car is going to be here by then.


----------



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

SD Z4MR said:


> This brought back lots of memories and I can't wait to do it again for an M4!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing your car in person Dave! Are you going to bring it to our 12/1 autocross? We also have a cruise coming up in mid-November if your car is going to be here by then.


Yes, I will be bringing it by for the 12/1 Autocross. I won't be autocrossing the car though. I'll also be participating in the cruise. My car should be here around the weekend of Oct 20th if Jon S. can get it to clear customs fast enough. LOL!


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Watched the whole thing. So awesome!:thumbup: great video. Really loved the Ring portions.
Now I REALLY want to go back for more.


----------



## Iam2picky (Sep 20, 2012)

O.M.G! I love Bacon & of course your video. Thank you for sharing your amazing experience. Brings back memories of Kappie's & my ED experience last Sept for his 335 coupe. We are planning our next ED experience for next year. (for me this time) Sure wish I had documented his experience a little better. So, thank you for the new ideas for sharing our next experience with others. Fantastic job with the video & music. It was spot on. I want to share this with all my family & friends so I can say "see...see...I told you it was amazing". O btw, I agree with your rant.


----------



## RPiM5 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iam2picky said:


> O.M.G! I love Bacon & of course your video. Thank you for sharing your amazing experience. Brings back memories of Kappie's & my ED experience last Sept for his 335 coupe. We are planning our next ED experience for next year. (for me this time) Sure wish I had documented his experience a little better. So, thank you for the new ideas for sharing our next experience with others. Fantastic job with the video & music. It was spot on. I want to share this with all my family & friends so I can say "see...see...I told you it was amazing". O btw, I agree with your rant.


Haha nice!

Yeah I'm hoping that in a couple of years that I am successful enough in my financial endeavors and if the BMW Gods allow, I want to do European Delivery again with a new BMW F82 (Or whatever the designation it will be) M3/M4. Basically I want to do Euro Delivery with the next generation M3 2 door coupe. Still a lot of confusion if its gonna be called an M4 or whatever. But my goal, is to do that and still have the F10 M5. I dunno, we'll see. I will need a bigger garage though, as I am already planning on getting a Fiat Abarth next year. LOL!


----------

